# Where do you fellas get decent jeans?



## BigChaz (Feb 18, 2017)

I wear jeans a lot. Casual, business casual, etc, jeans are my jam. The issue that I have is that I can't find a pair of jeans that don't look like I'm wearing JNCOs or MCHammer pants. Apparently all fat guys have gigantically huge motherfuckin' tree truck legs except for me.

Part of my issue is that I'm short as fuck, 5'8", compared to my roundness, so finding jeans short enough for me is also really damn hard.

Have any of you come across some big and tall brands that make actual jeans with legs that don't look like they were designed for the Hindenburg? I'm so tired of sloppy looking jeans.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank God you feel that way because huge sloppy jeans look awful.
Wish I knew where you could find them.
All I know is find some that fit in the legs and waist the way you want them.
If they are too long get them hemmed to the right inseam length.
Most all jeans I can find are way too long and I have to hem them myself because I am pretty short.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 18, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Thank God you feel that way because huge sloppy jeans look awful.
> Wish I knew where you could find them.
> All I know is find some that fit in the legs and waist the way you want them.
> If they are too long get them hemmed to the right inseam length.
> Most all jeans I can find are way too long and I have to hem them myself because I am pretty short.



Yeah, I always get my jeans hemmed so that they are at least the right length. At least I can fix that part!


----------



## bigmac (Feb 18, 2017)

Burlington Coat Factory has a decent selection of big and tall jeans that don't cost a fortune.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 18, 2017)

I've seen some b&t shops advertise them as "slim fit" (just in big sizes). So narrower cut compared to the balloon pants


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 20, 2017)

Old Navy has men's big (and tall) available online. I just glanced through and it looks like they go up to 48. The skinny or slim leg may be what you need. I order women's tall sizes online and it can be hit or miss, but some are winners. Hope that helps.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 20, 2017)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Old Navy has men's big (and tall) available online. I just glanced through and it looks like they go up to 48. The skinny or slim leg may be what you need. I order women's tall sizes online and it can be hit or miss, but some are winners. Hope that helps.



If I could wear a 48 then Old Navy would be getting my business, haha. Good for other guys on here to know though


----------



## agouderia (Feb 20, 2017)

As someone who knows a little something about tailoring - hate to have to break the bad news to you Chaz. But from a certain circumference-length quotient onwards, if you really want a straight to slim fit of the legs, you'll have to go see a good tailor.
Get him/her to graduate the width of the legs to fit your measurements - and you'll look great.

Off the rack clothing is mostly made for the median proportions of human anatomy (... and even that frequently goes spectacularly wrong, yes) - so deviating far from that means it needs to be customized.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 20, 2017)

I get the vast majority of my clothes from Jacamo's online store but I think it's UK only. Not sure if they have a US store at all but they always have a good range.


----------



## ShakesSphere (Feb 20, 2017)

I use King Size for most things, but their jeans are not good. Amazingly, I got some decent 68-inch waist stretch jeans from the old-man catalog, Blair. Certified girlfriend-approved.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 21, 2017)

I just ordered a custom made blazer from an online site. I entered measurements for my chest, waist, biceps and shoulders. Hopefully it turns out to be a nice garment. I'll post on a clothing thread here how it turns out. You could try the same for jeans. There appears to be a number of online custom jean websites. Worth a shot.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 21, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> I just ordered a custom made blazer from an online site. I entered measurements for my chest, waist, biceps and shoulders. Hopefully it turns out to be a nice garment. I'll post on a clothing thread here how it turns out. You could try the same for jeans. There appears to be a number of online custom jean websites. Worth a shot.



I'll be interested to hear how that turns out for you. If your experience doesnt suck I may just give that a try.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 21, 2017)

What really pisses me off is that most "regular" stores have jeans up to size 42. I take a 44.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 21, 2017)

bigmac said:


> What really pisses me off is that most "regular" stores have jeans up to size 42. I take a 44.



Yeah. "Big and Tall" section in most "regular" stores is like 48 max around here. I'm currently a 56-58 depending on the brand and it's disappointing how low the quality is in some of the brands, especially khakis. Like visible loose threads, etc. Yet they are so crazy expensive!


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 21, 2017)

BigChaz said:


> Yeah. "Big and Tall" section in most "regular" stores is like 48 max around here. I'm currently a 56-58 depending on the brand and it's disappointing how low the quality is in some of the brands, especially khakis. Like visible loose threads, etc. Yet they are so crazy expensive!



Shopping for fat clothes in the larger sizes is always about spending more for lower quality and poor fit.


----------



## ShakesSphere (Feb 23, 2017)

My thighs are 42 inches so it occurs to me I could wear a pair of jeans on each leg. Problem solved!


----------



## MRdobolina (May 21, 2017)

i usually take my jeans to a tailor to get it tapered ... uniqlo every now and then makes jeans over 40 w slimmer legs


----------



## Crumbling (May 25, 2017)

rellis10 said:


> I get the vast majority of my clothes from Jacamo's online store but I think it's UK only. Not sure if they have a US store at all but they always have a good range.



Sizedwell/bigclobber is pretty good too and have a better range for bigger sizes than jacomo. They have their own lines and those are actually cut to better fit bigger guys... they drape better and tend not to ride up and move around. So for example t-shirts are longer as well as wider so that when you stand up your gut stays covered (sorry ladies).


----------



## stargazer250 (May 29, 2017)

Have you checked out Bass Pro? I'm 5'3" and my weight goes between 235 and 250. I buy the shortest length I can get in the 46" and 48" waists, but the pants have to be hemmed to fit my short legs! Since their jeans go to at least a 60" waist, I know I'll have clothes that fit even if I gain weight. (Part of me wants to be as big around as I am tall. &#55358;&#56596


----------



## LumpySmile (May 29, 2017)

If a pair of jeans fits me at the waist, then usually they are too baggy in the legs. An old rancher buddy of mine turned me on to the waistband stretching trick. Here's an instructable: http://www.instructables.com/id/Waistband-Stretcher/

I use a similar technique but I made my stretcher out of a turnbuckle. The clamp would be way easier. With the stretcher I can buy my pants a size smaller and not worry about shrinkage as much. Once you've stretched them a few times they stay stretched.


----------



## dwesterny (May 29, 2017)

If I see a fat man with nice looking jeans I attack and kill him and loot the jeans as the spoils of war. It's pretty effective.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 31, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> If I see a fat man with nice looking jeans I attack and kill him and loot the jeans as the spoils of war. It's pretty effective.



I think FFA just attack and loot the clothes for the sake of nekked


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm still fortunate to find Levis in JCPenney, 42/29. I'm not sure where I'll go when I get to 44s or 46s. JCP might have those.


----------

